# ACS Status Awaiting documents but what documents?



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I have applied for ACS Skills Assessment (PASA) and my application status started to read "In Process" (for last 6 weeks) until it got changed to "Awaiting documents" by today. Strangely, I have not received any *Email* (yet) from ACS about what documents they need?

I just wanted to know that if it is normal (to get status changed but no email)? or what way (mail?) they ask documents for?

I am starting to think that their email might have been missed or so?

Any help is appreciated. 

Cheers,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its time to call them, check your spam incase their mail landed in the spam


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> its time to call them, check your spam incase their mail landed in the spam


Thanks for your help. I will contact ACS tomorrow. 

Edit: 
I checked my spam folder, there is no email there from ACS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I received email from ACS regarding some information they needed. 

What they needed was just a clarification and it was stated like this (enclosed in =====): 

=================
I refer to your application for Skills Assessment and wish to advise that before the processing of your application can be finalised, further documentation is required:

* Two references have been provided as follows:
9/07-11/09 XXXXXXXXXXX UK - Full time employment.
11/08-11/09 XXXXXXXXXXXXX Pakistan - Full time employment.

Two places at once in seperate continents. Please clarify.
================

I replied to the email with clarification (enclosed in =====):

========
My employment with XXXXXXXXXX (9/07-11/09 XXXXXXXXXXXX UK - Full time employment) is an off-site job. That is, I work for them from my residence in Lahore, Pakistan. I communicate with them through Phone/Email/Chat and use their terminal servers to perform development.

This is already mentioned in my documents (that I have sent to ACS) in following documents: 
1) Company Reference Letter
2) My CV
=========

Now after I sent them the reply, I have not received any confirmation and status of my application still read "Awaiting documents". It is 1.5 days past since my reply. 

My question is that should I wait for them or ask form confirmation? I hope they just wanted clarification that I have sent them as email reply and not the documents (signed by notary etc) for this. 

Can anybody guide me in this regard?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If possible, can you manage a proof of it being an offsite job? Just incase they do ask for it. if you can manage it, get it and mail it to them.. else wait..


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

To clarify my post above: 
From the response I assumed that they need a clarification from me. Not a hard copy (certified copy) of something that claim this (because the information they asked is already there in my documents, (perhaps they wanted a clarification?)). 
Any ideas?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I suppose. You see, with ACS or for that matter even DIAC, the more you provide, the better... like my agent says, the more the merrier.. there should be a document to prove every document. 

If you don't hear from them any sooner, it is worth calling them.. or wait. i cant suggest anything else


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> If possible, can you manage a proof of it being an offsite job? Just incase they do ask for it. if you can manage it, get it and mail it to them.. else wait..


On my company reference letter it is stated as (that I have sent to them): 

"This is to confirm that Shams Dar has worked for XXXXXXXXXXX Ltd as a Software Developer since the 1st September 2007. He is employed full-time on a contract basis working 39 hours per week off-site from Pakistan, reporting to me directly."

This letter is signed by company director and is on company letter head and fully verifiable. Do you still think that getting more proof would be required?

Thanks for all your help. 

Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope.. This is good..(looks good enough to me) Wish you luck


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your wishes and prompt replies. I will keep the forum posted as status changes.


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

I have received notification from ACS just by now saying that "Documents Received". It took about 4/5 working days before they sent this confirmation. Now status is again set to "In Process". 

Regards


----------

